# Back Tension release?



## bubbo1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey, I'm getting a back tension release sometime soon and i want to know which are the best.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

what ever fits your hand best would be the best for you. You will have to try different ones and find the one thats right for you.


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

The best one is the one you can shoot best


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure Jacob will be on here in a few days to say the same thing, but since he hasn't gotten to it yet...

I want to eradicate the myth that there is NO SUCH THING AS A BACK TENSION RELEASE! There are wrist-strap-index-finger style releases, thumb trigger releases, hinge releases, and pull tension releases (may be a few other styles, but those are the big ones). ALL CAN BE USED TO SHOOT BACK TENSION. Likewise, all can be shot without back tension, despite the advertising. Back-tension is a style of form, it's a way you shoot, and it's a way you execute a shot. It is not a piece of gear. That being said, some releases are more conducive to learning and shooting with this technique. For example, pull-tension releases make you add pressure against the wall to make it go off, and it's best to use your back for this. However, I have seen people punch the heck out of these releases with their hand or their arm and not actually use their back. 

So, now that we have cleared that up, we have to ask a new question: what kind of release are you actually looking for? Because of the myth of back-tension releases, I understand you are probably referring to either a hinge release, or a pull-tension release. The two are very different, and which one you are looking for will yield different answers. 

If you are looking at a pull-tension release, I'd probably suggest the Stan Element. In my experience working with these style of releases (and I've used them a lot for both myself, my students, and other students at my shop) the Element is one of the most consistent of this style. It seams to stay where you tell it to, resulting in a consistent and clean shot every time. 

https://www.ishootastan.com/

The only other one I would really recommend is the Carter Evo. Again, both the Evo and the Element work off of you pulling against the stops and adding pressure. The Evo has been used by many many people and is an awesome release. However, I have found it to change pressures every now and then, and you have to keep checking to make sure it's not moving around. 

http://www.carterenterprises.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=96&Itemid=372

Now, maybe you are actually looking for a HINGE release. Again, these can and SHOULD be shot with back tension, but it does not have to be. There are SO many options on this style it's hard to begin recommendations. In truth, just about all of them will shoot as good as the rest. To me, the biggest thing is how they fit in ones hand. If you can hold one before buying it, that's your best bet.

If that's not an option, I have a few recommendations. Truball, Carter, Scott, Zenith, Stan, and I'm sure lots of others make great ones. I'm partial to the TruBall HT or the Inside Out, and I really like the feel of the Scotts too. Again, all will work, but you have to find the one that feels right.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There are styles of release shot with back tension, and there are those that don't. 

I'd get a hinge and learn from the bat on a hinge, resistance releases have downfalls and are not good for competitions due to variances in pressure when stress levels are increased. 

As for brand, style, etc... They will all shoot diff and allow for diff shots and shot styles. Scott's will fire on a marginal shot much easier than truballs, 4 fingers are easier to cheat than 3's, and so on and so forth. Drop me a pm if you want bout releases.

That said with ANY release you need to commit and learn the release tue correct way, this takes time and dedication. To learn a hinge correctly, your gonna spend a couple months at it before you ever shoot arrows at 20yds. This is where you build the foundation for a BT shot to be reliable and allow for the scores that you are capable of.

All that said, pro brass ht's are pretty sweet


----------



## bubbo1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the help I'll be meeting with someone soon to try out some releases.


----------



## asav2013 (Jul 19, 2011)

If ya can shoot one first , try the carter simple 1 ,3 finger I have one and absaloutly love it I'll never go back to wrist strap again


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

do you know what releases you'll be able to try/how they are setup?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

depends what fits you i guess


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

im really liking my new STAN jet black. Had a tru ball that didnt like me as much :wink:


----------

